# Photos taken today



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

As the title says, as per my thread re bodyfat getting too high after going off season, and eating going off the rails. Tidyed up diet second week in September, later chucked some double cardio for 2-3 weeks, now reduced cardio and here's where I am today. Have lost half a stone which was my aim, weights have stayed the same or increased slightly(so hopefully still growing) and very pleased with myself as a result.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

you look really well,great sweep in quads back is wide as a barn,some relly good strong points,are you competing next year?????


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

wezo said:


> you look really well,great aweep in quads back is wide as a barn,some relly good strong points,are you competing next year?????


#

Ha ha, thanks I struggle to get mass on legs been working hard. Hoping to try NABBA Trained next year.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

how big do you wont them legs to be,whats the show date?????


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good Rose, awesome quads. What weight do you squat / press ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good progress rose your legs look better than my excuse for legs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I concur great work and Looks to be paying off well done

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

BJ said:


> Looking good Rose, awesome quads. What weight do you squat / press ?


I don't squat haven't done for almost a year and never looked back. The only press I do is wide leg, high up for hams then I'm only pushing 150kg but I do quite a few reps.

I guess my legs (and glutes) are probably in proportion now, have also been working on bringing delts up too.

Expecting to compete mid-May 2013.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> ...I struggle to get mass on legs...


Yeah right!!!

Great progress Rose!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> Great progress Rose!


Ok did struggle to put mass on legs, I've put a lot of work in over last 10 months or so bringing em up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rose i think youre looking really well..

i think you got a big job ahead of you to compete in trained figure naturally if i`m truthful, some the girls i saw in the final shocked me how muscular theyre arms were..

i think youve got great aesthetics and size for a ntty chick and altho i havent much clue about what classes there are and of how much they vary i think if you can find the right class natural or not you`ll crack it!

good job!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> rose i think youre looking really well..
> 
> i think you got a big job ahead of you to compete in trained figure naturally if i`m truthful, some the girls i saw in the final shocked me how muscular theyre arms were..
> 
> ...


Thanks Cal

Yes Kelly Freeman competes as a natural athlete in Trained and does very well indeed, she got 6th at the Universe which was a very high standars. I have too much of a bodybuilding look for toned, am too developed. 16 years ago I had a physique which would have been ideal for toned, but I've too many years of training under my belt, beginnings of muscle maturity I think it's called!

I also know I really, really do not want to use PEDs again. I don't like how they made me feel, the sides, having to be secretive about it and don't want to go through all that again. I'm also very proud to be 5 years and 7 months natty. Having been to a couple of BNBF shows I really like the organisation and my ultimate goal is their ladies Physique class (I really prefer flat feet and clenched fists too).

So my plan is to do as well as I can in NABBA and show you can do it if you put your mind to it, whilst building up to the physique class in the drug free events. Can't see the point in throwing 5 1/2 years clear away when I'm so close.

I kick myself when I think I didn't need the PEDs in the first place, but cannot be helped.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

This is obviously a follow on thread from your previous one, I was looking throw your pictures Rose, you look like you've obtained a good off-season balance, I mentioned previously that you wouldn't want any more fat than you'd got, and you've address the situation and look much tighter. If you want to compete in the physique class you should get yourself a little tighter still, the standard has moved on again this year. Mary who won this years physique at the BNBF ahead of Kelly had great detail and hardness combined with tons of muscle and at the worlds Patricia Beckman was harder and tighter still. Check her out if you want to see what can be achieved naturally.

I know your determined so don't take this as a criticism on you, in the mean time I think you should bring up your back. Your legs are starting to over power your top half from the rear. Your either just pinching giving up size needlessly because of your crop top, but judging by a photo on the other thread, (your wearing a top that doesn't restrict your back from flaring) it could be a case of needing more width to your V. You'll need to address this by improving your posing and bringing up your back otherwise you'll be giving up back width to other competitors. Extreme advertises posing clinics on occasion and the BNBF runs bodybuilding clubs to help you brush up on your skills.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Andy like I say we were bringing up legs especially from the back - I lacked hams & glutes previously but that's now fixed.

I have attended BNBF club this year, and my trainer an ex Trained Figure British champion also does posing coaching too (advises a few other champs too). I also put in my own practice and am aware it's something to be worked on constantly.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Practice makes permanent, if you keep making the wrong shapes you'll pick up bad habits. I'm sure you'll address these things by the time it comes to getting back up on stage though. Keep up the good work I can't wait for the next lot of pictures, hopefully I'll se your back taking up the whole screen!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> Practice makes permanent, if you keep making the wrong shapes you'll pick up bad habits. I'm sure you'll address these things by the time it comes to getting back up on stage though. Keep up the good work I can't wait for the next lot of pictures, hopefully I'll se your back taking up the whole screen!


Yep, I know. I'm going to dig out some much older photos just to show how far I've come even with posing........I take a long time with photos because I try to get the pose right and it's difficult on your own - even my best friend who sometimes takes my progress shots, watches me pose and also supports me at shows, he can't see or won't tell me when I'm not holding the pose right(and he's been to the posing classes, shows, been shown lots of photos of the athletes I want to emulate). I get very frustrated with it all at times!

Here's some photos from September 2011 to show how far I've come, I thought I was in decent nick then!;



















[email protected]@dy hell, I never realised the difference until now!!!!!!!I'd lost 2 stone to get that far and thought I was looking fairly fit.


----------



## Jane Mansfield (Nov 12, 2012)

You look great, I am hoping to put size on legs, bulking throughout 2013 just hope it's goin to be worth it!


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

wow you look brilliant well done! x


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Good job their Rose!!! Ur looking gd, alot of guys would be jealous of what u have LOL I want ur legs


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Good job their Rose!!! Ur looking gd, alot of guys would be jealous of what u have LOL I want ur legs


Thanks, a lot of guys don't train legs properly or enough.

Currently practicing pulling my back out. Know I can do it because I've seen a photo of me at the NW with my 'wings' out wider than anyone else on the stage, must be a recent thing.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Bit of an update to this thread, trainer asked me to take some photos because I'm not sure when to start my competition diet - she'd asked if I'd already started but I thought it could be too early. Anyway I'm hoping you'll all see a difference in my back this time. Bad news is I have a severe wrist problem which is meaning I'm suffering when training and yesterday couldn't do my usual curls for biceps, I just couldn't hold the weight. It's not a forearm problem, it's deep in the wrist joint and very painful.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha ha, I'm almost giddy about my back!!!


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

What a change! U have put on some great size since last picks keep up the good work!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks but seems I've also put on bodyfat despite what the scales say. Time to diet. This wrist injury is also bad and I am thinking it could be a cartlidge tear very worried indeed.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Well done hunny! Keep up the hard work, you can definetley tell the difference with regards to your back and your laterals, lot more width! Be good to see how you keep progressing! eace:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When you diet you will have a good ham/quad split and your glutes are going to be sitting nice and high too which is always a good thing amongst female competitors.

Keep working pecs and delts tho, you've done a great job on what tend to be the hardest parts to develop but I could see those 2 becoming your weak areas.

Do you intend on staying natural right up to show day or will you use anything to help keep muscle at the latter stages?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme

I intend staying natural so I can enter BNBF competitions in 2014 when I will be 7 years banned substance free. That and just enjoying being on stage something I didn't do last year, oh and also competing at the NABBA UK competition either this year or next (this year depends on other areas of my life) are my ultimate goals. In the meantime NABBA NW will be my debut in Trained Figure. When I dieted last year I maintained, and even appeared to gain muscle quite well so am hopeful I will be ok. Going into Trained natty does worry me that I'm going to be at a disadvantage, but there is nothing I can do about that.

I am already working very hard on delts and chest, which has become difficult now I have a wrist and hand problem. I'm working around the injury but am having to be very careful, I can't press heavy and dumbell work is extremely painful if not impossible. It is healing and hopefully I can push harder in a few weeks.

Ironically the injury has mostly been caused by me hanging onto DBs which are too heavy for me to hold whilst doing lunges, steps, deads etc for legs. Also found out today the extra rowing movement I threw in for back also sets my hands and wrists off, so not doing those again til it all settles down.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

You look fantastic hun and I hope your wrist feels better soon.

Kelly Freeman competes in NABBA trained figure and she's natural, she came 6th I think at the universe this year? I don't think you'll be at a disadvantage! Keep it up


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Photo taken yesterday, 4 weeks into diet, 10 1/2 weeks from competition.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Things are starting to shape up Rose, although a few more photo's would be nice to get a better idea. How long have you got?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> Things are starting to shape up Rose, although a few more photo's would be nice to get a better idea. How long have you got?


I put the timings above the photo - 10 weeks 3 days from the photos I took yesterday.





































My coach and I have had words about my front relaxed stance and now working on that to get my elbows, lats and delts out.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Believe I got timings a bit out, it was 11 weeks this last weekend (so most recent photos were 11 weeks 2 days out).


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Well done Rose! xx


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

ps your legs are fab. I wish I had bigger sweeping quads!! x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done, big improvements.

Speak to Jo or Rachael Grice, they are running a few womens posing seminars again soon.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Well done, big improvements.
> 
> Speak to Jo or Rachael Grice, they are running a few womens posing seminars again soon.


Thanks, think I've heard about these but might be a bit far to travel. I do have access to the the BNBF club held at Tania & Paul Georges gym, where I recently attended the Go Figure seminar/workshop hosted by Malika Zitouni and will be getting down to see my own trainer closer to the time. I know it's important but I already spend a lot of time and petrol getting to gyms each week just for the decent equipment to train, a weekend away isn't really on the cards at the moment.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Realised this week I'm not big enough in shoulders or bis. Still aiming to compete but will probably only be the NABBA NW, I'm only 9 weeks away and seems a pity not to get it done then back onto off season to add more mass in those areas for 2014.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Rose you look fabulous, massive well done, bet you'll look amazing on stage xx


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Four weeks out;





Going flat out from here on in(as if I've not been doing that already!).


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

You look absolutely amazing, are you competing in trained figure this year? X

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> You look absolutely amazing, are you competing in trained figure this year? X
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, drying out well this week too. Yes I'm entering Trained Figure, going to give that a bash this time.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Feeling fairly washed out but definitely coming in and peaking. Getting quite lean and have not 'used' anything apart from creatine, OTC fat burners carefully checked to make sure they don't contain Eph or Sida Cord, and a few amino acids.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Which show Rose?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

81-Nomad said:


> Which show Rose?


NABBA Northwest


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am very pleased to say I placed 2nd at the Northwest today, and have qualified for the British. My trainer was very pleased with how I brought it together and it was a tough call as to who would get first place. I am tired but pleased and will post photos later.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations Rose


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great news Rose, well done!!


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

Well done Rose!!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

A few photos, if you don't already know me I'm the one with blonde hair, green bikini. Remember this is figure which isn't supposed to be about sheer mass - more a lean, elegant look.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well done rose!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Another photo showing my back conditioning


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great result congratulation ! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

watched you at nabba yesterday you looked fab,best routine in the class,had you down in first place at one point,your back and legs were 2nd to none, you looked like you had done quite a few shows before but we no thats not true big congratulations rose you did yourself proud,only thing i would say is you need bring up you arms and shoulders up then you will have the lot,o and i would tie your hair back next time we thought it got in the way a tad bit,

well done rose you looked great..........e


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

wezo said:


> washed you nabba yesterday you looked fab,best routine in the class,had you down in first place at ont point,your back and legs were 2nd to none, yuou liiked like you had done quite a few shows before but we no thats not true big congratulations rose you did yoursels proud,only thing i would say is you need bring up you arms and shoulders abit then you will have the lot,o and i would tie your hair back next time we thought it got in the way a tad bit,
> 
> well done rose you looked great..........


Thanks wezo

Yeah struggled with bis and delts off season the weights hardly went up at all, and I had a very bad hand and wrist injury around Christmas time. Last year tied hair back and wanted to try make the most of everything I got this time, it gave me confidence which is what I lacked last year. I hate routine round and this time I did it all myself, no dance teacher and that made a difference.

Some people doubted I could be competitive in Nabba Trained. Bodybuilding isn't a 6 month thing, it's years built up and I'm looking forward to putting on more on those bits for next year - then BOOM!!!

Backstage some women were worried about which class to be in and I felt great in Trained, it was a challenge but one in which I could be me without wondering if I was in the right place. I'm also glad I didn't win, I'm not ready to win it yet.

Another year not skiing!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Few backstage in dressing room before I went on, liking the lines in my legs.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done Rose, you looked great, your back and quads are definitely strong points for you.


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations rose


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Rose, I'm pleased for you. Great for our members to see the progress you've made over the last few months culminating in a 2nd place finish at your show. You look good in those shots. Have you got any more photo's from the day so we can really get an idea of how you stacked up against the competition?


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done rose! U looked by far the best in those photos u put up, keep up the good work.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

There are some of the other competitors on the photos I've posted (some are on previous page), my guy was to the left of the stage and was zooming in on me from an angle(he's also admitted although he's bought a lovely new camera for the job, he needs to learn about using it optimally - won't do it all itself). Will be better when the official photos are up but here's one from an 'official' photographer who was sat straight on. The winner is the lady to my left.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Well done rose you look awesome in your pics!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

amazing definition there!! well done!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes!!!! I'm thrilled for you Rose, well done you x

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Elle

There are now some photos on the NABBA website here NABBA North West 12/05/2013:
Miss Trained

Orders: 01924 368 403
[email protected]

 I'm also purchasing some photos from Roger Shelley who got some really good shots of me during my routine.

Feedback so far has been I need a tad more mass, and a bit more conditioning - which will also be slightly easier with the added mass. I'll need more mass for BNBF Physique, although I feel I'm probably going to sit somewhere between Figure and Physique in the natty feds.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done Rose looking awesome!!!!


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rose you look awesome, from the pictures I have seen I would have put you first. You look like you had more size then her and to be honest I would say she was a bit on the thin side?

Well done rose, wish I had your resolve !


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Skygod47 said:


> Rose you look awesome, from the pictures I have seen I would have put you first. You look like you had more size then her and to be honest I would say she was a bit on the thin side?
> 
> Well done rose, wish I had your resolve !


The lady who won was number 57 and definitely had more size than me, perhaps you've mixed her up with competitor 55, Paula who got 4th?

I'm back down close to stage weight and we've not started the peak week stuff yet, I'm hoping this means I'm coming in with improved conditioning. At this point this is the only real change possible, just hope it isn't detrimental to my shape.

Did have a big mental struggle earlier this week, I was all over the place and it was difficult to get myself going again when I was so happy with how I showed on Sunday. I am now back in that focused space. It is difficult when I'm saying to family and friends no I'm not doing that, I'm keeping myself safe, warm, able to get my training in with the right foods by me but it's only one more week. Then I can be a lot more flexible - but will be still training and paying attention to what I'm putting into my body - going to national level and further is not done in a few months of attention.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hehe just looked back at the photo's I read on my left and looked on your left 

My problem is I just like my nights out and cheat night a bit to much. Been off the weights for 3 and a bit months due to a tendon injury in my arm but getting back into it now (gently).

Luckily its getting close to summer body time and I find it easier to control those naughty urges knowing beach time approaches  ... where are those budgie smuggles... 

Any one else find diet control easier as the summer roll's in?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Skygod47 said:


> Hehe just looked back at the photo's I read on my left and looked on your left
> 
> My problem is I just like my nights out and cheat night a bit to much. Been off the weights for 3 and a bit months due to a tendon injury in my arm but getting back into it now (gently).
> 
> ...


It all depends on how much you want something, and once you cut out the nights off you kind of get used to it - get into a groove. Nah, summer, winter doesn't really matter - in summer there are barbeques, people sat in beer gardens, weddings, holidays. I just make sure I wear plenty of clothing when dieting, then I don't feel the cold.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Great transformation! Keep it up


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ryda said:


> Great transformation! Keep it up


Thanks - two years ago I had a 34 inch waist which is big for a woman, don't have any pics but I was majorly out of shape. Thank goodness I turned it around!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lancashirerose said:


> Thanks - two years ago I had a 34 inch waist which is big for a woman, don't have any pics but I was majorly out of shape. Thank goodness I turned it around!


Hard work always pays off in the end, it's not easy, it don't happen over night 2 years ain't long at all I see people going to the gym for 5 years and still look the same today so your progression is very impressive!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ryda said:


> Hard work always pays off in the end, it's not easy, it don't happen over night 2 years ain't long at all I see people going to the gym for 5 years and still look the same today so your progression is very impressive!!


Yes perhaps they are happy, but to me I'd not be happy. Right training + good diet = big changes. I think most people lack certainly the second, as well as parts of the first. I personally want to get the most out of my time in the gym, after all it's my time when I could be doing something else.

Just got my photos back from Roger Shelley, looking fab and my back is so dry.

Coming in well again, this week is much better than run in for NW. Also think I've dropped a little, there are some new lines on my legs. Just gotta keep going for the Brits. Also received my Liquid Sun Rayz today, had some go missing last week and it really works as a dark base for me (I'm so ghostly I need every help I can get with tanning !).


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Rose, I looked over all the photos, I can see why the judges went with 57 you were edged out slightly on the mass but the condition was comparable to the winner. I think the final scores would have have been close between the two of you. Whens the British finals then?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> Well done Rose, I looked over all the photos, I can see why the judges went with 57 you were edged out slightly on the mass but the condition was comparable to the winner. I think the final scores would have have been close between the two of you. Whens the British finals then?


This Saturday.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes perhaps they are happy, but to me I'd not be happy. Right training + good diet = big changes. I think most people lack certainly the second, as well as parts of the first. I personally want to get the most out of my time in the gym, after all it's my time when I could be doing something else.
> 
> Just got my photos back from Roger Shelley, looking fab and my back is so dry.
> 
> Coming in well again, this week is much better than run in for NW. Also think I've dropped a little, there are some new lines on my legs. Just gotta keep going for the Brits. Also received my Liquid Sun Rayz today, had some go missing last week and it really works as a dark base for me (I'm so ghostly I need every help I can get with tanning !).


True, haha I've seen people come out of gym and head straight over to mc ds! Wtf?? Just don't make sense does it? I've got roger on Facebook, I'll look out for the pics if he uploads them


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Just placed 4th at the NABBA British, reversing the result for the NW (in that the NW winner got 5th).

Improved conditioning and reinforced my posing in compulsories.

That's more than enough for this year - now to recover and gain some mass.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations Rose that's a good result and by displacing the NW winner, shows you have improved  enjoy your time off and change some more!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Great result Rose, well done.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Delighted for you, congratulations! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Congrats I'm pleased for you


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice one rose well done ..


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well done Rose, it just keeps getting better and better !

Treat yourself to a extra glass of wine !! only one though !!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done Rose, pleased for you


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Some photos of the class can be seen here for comparison NABBA Britain Finals 25/05/2013:
Miss Trained Class 2

Orders: 01924 368 403
[email protected]

 some of them catch me mid pose, was about to crunch my abs properly in the ab and thigh, honest!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done Rose you done really amazing,hard work paid off.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris sanchez said:


> Well done Rose you done really amazing,hard work paid off.


Thanks

Just got some photos from Photo-flex;


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Chest, back and quads are very strong bodyparts for you.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

as above, need bring them arms and shoulders out more,

condition is in a class off its own..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

wezo said:


> as above, need bring them arms and shoulders out more,
> 
> condition is in a class off its own..


Yep delts and bis need to grow. Don't know how cos bis didn't do a right lot off season BUT I did have a horrendous hand and wrist injury which really hampered progress with delt and bi workouts. Gripping DBs for lateral flyes and bi curls was agony and gyms with padded lateral raises either weren't open on shoulder day, or were a 1 hour+ drive away(which I did do when I could).

I keep having to do a double take and check it's me in the photos. I can't believe my condition, or that it's me up there looking like a proper figure athlete which is another reason I keep posting photos!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good Photo's Rose, I think you nailed the condition and have a nice symmetrical physique. keep posting photos if you have more.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Photo-flex have put their pics up on the NABBA website here NABBA Britain 25/05/2013:
Trained Figure Class 2

Orders: 07943 174 447
[email protected]

 if you look at pics 3 and 4 in the series they show how good a condition my side and back were, front is something I'm working on for next year - and I think although I didn't have the muscle mass, I did have the best condition on that stage and boy did I work hard for it.

By the way I received my invite to the NABBA Universe this week, I can't take it up because I know to go back into diet now would achieve nothing in terms of progress, and to progress I need more muscle. I'm too small to get a higher placing, and to simply show the same weakness would be pointless. I'd love to compete in the Uni(ambition of mine) but it's not the right time, I want to develop the best physique I can and there's a lot more room for growth. I also have a pending possible important personal/career commitment around that time so makes more sense to be patient, go away, work hard, give myself 6-10 months to grow and see if I can qualify next year instead.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure it's going to be worth it in the long run to have some time off for more mass

I agree with what's been said, condition is fantastic!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's a great achievement to have earned it, not to use it until you feel you are ready shows incredible restraint and that you have your feet planted well and truly on the ground.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow Rose well done, xx

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had what I class as a bad rebound post competition. I see other competitors start their diet for the Universe today so I'll be taking action myself. I took some photos at the weekend but not brave enough to post them yet, I'd like to see some changes first! It's not horrendous, I simply have high standards.

Also got a quad problem so laying off the cardio until I work out what's going on, so I simply will have to be strict with my diet.


----------

